# Do I need a proxy Server?

## gentoo_newguy

Hi im currently living in between 3 countrys Czech, England and France. 

I miss my english tv which i would like to watch through Iplayers bbc 40d and so on. 

I have a gentoo box sat here and i was wondering if i could some how use this machine to be a proxy server for me so I am able to watch tv when I am in France or Czech.

The box is left on all the time in england so this is no problem.

If someone could help me with a good wat to start this or a better option id be very happy.

Thanks

----------

## Ant P.

Easy to do, just use something like "ssh -D 8080 remote" and then you can set your browser's proxy to "socks://localhost:8080"

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Sorry just to back from holiday. 

Could you explain in a little more detail . 

Rather confused thanks 

What do you mean by "ssh -D 8080 remote"

What is this command doing ?

----------

## Elleni

Hi gentoo_newguy, 

have a look here: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-928774.html  :Smile: 

----------

